# I'd appreciate your opinion please..



## ottor (Jun 6, 2011)

I've just finished revamping my Website and I'd like your opinion on the first impression you get.. Browse around if you wish, but I'd like to know if it's easy to navigate and uncomplicated.. Any and all suggestions/comments graciously accepted...

Thanks,

Rick R Otto Photography


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure which end is the problem, but it takes forever to load.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 6, 2011)

Huh..I just leafed through it at blinding speed...looks okay. I'm not much of a web design guy, so I'll leave the flaws and nits for those who know about that stuff.


----------



## ottor (Jun 6, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Not sure which end is the problem, but it takes forever to load.


 
No problem here, but ..... if you are, then I have to wonder how many others have to wait - not a good thing..

Appreciate it !

r


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 6, 2011)

No problem here.

The problem must be Sparkies end.


----------



## ottor (Jun 6, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Huh..I just leafed through it at blinding speed...looks okay. I'm not much of a web design guy, so I'll leave the flaws and nits for those who know about that stuff.




Thanks Derrel - appreciate it.....

r


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 6, 2011)

NIce site.  You should however include a easy way for people to contact you from your website.


----------



## CourtneyRPhotography (Jul 1, 2011)

love your work 
this is my fave:http://www.rottophotography.com/popular/1061772968_6zJeu#1061772968_6zJeu

loading is fine for me


----------

